# Google.com, Youtube.com HELP! =[ (wont load)



## verity38 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello! =] - For some reason when I try to go to either Google.com, use the Google Search Bar, Youtube.com, AJ.com, Yahoo.com and possibly some others that I haven't yet. I get this message 


"*Failed to Connect*

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at google.com. 


Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.

* Could the site be temporarily unavailable? Try again later.
* Are you unable to browse other sites? Check the computer's network connection.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing."


So to answer a few other questions I assume people will ask.

No, the page doesn't load at all.
Yes, I have restarted my internet.
Yes, I have restarted my computer.
Yes, I do run a peer guaridan.
Yes, I have tried running the internet with out the peer guardian.
And Yes, I have deleted the peer guardian and restarted my computer.


Hopefully this is enough information!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

What browser are you using? Also, are you sure that you are connected to the internet, as in you can recieve mail and im people.

Cheers!


----------



## verity38 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello, thanks! -- I am connected to the internet its weird... I can do everything, Video Chat, IM, Email, view videos from Veimo(sp?) but I cant go on any of the other sites.. I use firefox and safari and i have tried both and both have the same problem..


-Marc


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How are you connected to the internet?


----------



## verity38 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am connected with a wireless card..its nothing to do with the connection because it works fine...but then again who am I to tell you what it is and isnt haha because i have no idea what is wrong.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

what happens when you try this with another account??? can you try this with another computer??


----------

